# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Reputation?

## kadeo

I've looked but can't seem to see where it is. How do I view my reputation points?

----------


## cyiangou

Click the Settings link at the top right.

----------


## kadeo

Do you know how many times a day I go to that page and have never noticed the WHOLE SECTION on reputation!?!? FS. Thanks cy.

----------

